# old teicycle



## missy73 (May 18, 2010)

can anyone tell me anything about this tricycle i cant find any writing on it anywhere thank you


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 18, 2010)

It's old, probably turn of the century. The first thing I notice are the cool adjustable handlebars! Really nice find in my opinion! As far as maker????? try tricyclefetish.com and try your search.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 23, 2010)

With the seat and seat spring style I'm guessing late teens to very early '20s. I'll second trying tricyclefetish.com. I'm thinking maybe an early Gendron Pioneer model, but without the headbadge it's hard to pin down since several mfrs made similarly designed trikes during that period. Looks to be in good shape, even the seat cover has survived intact! Terrific find!!!

Dave


----------

